# Lachs und der Zoll



## Sockeye (24. November 2003)

Was einem am Zoll passieren kann hat ein "Kenai-Kollege" schön beschrieben.....



> ....Was allerdings 2003 bei der Einreise nach Deutschland am Flughafen Frankfurt vorgefallen ist entbehrt jeden Glaubens . . . .
> Es würde auch den Rahmen dieser Seite bei Weitem sprengen, wenn ich das Alles haarklein wiedergeben würde. Wir holten unsere Boxen und haben uns am Zoll treu und brav auf der “roten” Seite angestellt (wie es sich gehört). Dann erlebten wir die deutschen Behörden allerdings pur: Beschlagnahme unseres Fisches, Miteinbeziehung eines Amtsveterenärs, Kosten ohne Ende und über 7 Stunden unfreiwilligen Aufenthalt (bei 40°C), bis wir dann endlich unseren Lachs endlich mitnehmen durften.



Hier die offizielle Stellungnahme des Zolls:

Stellungnahme


----------



## Dorschi (24. November 2003)

Und was tut man dagegen?
Nicht deklarieren ist ja auch nicht unbedingt die Lösung. Besonders bei Stichprobe.
Würde mich ja mal interessieren.

Grüße vom Dorschi


----------



## Jungmefoangler (24. November 2003)

typisch deutschland.... :v ein glück das die  unser gepäck nicht kontrolliert haben


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. November 2003)

Ich hoffe, dieser jetzt folgende Kommentar wird nicht in Verbindung mit den anderen Meinungsverschiedenheiten, die ich hier mit Sockeye ausgetauscht habe, gesehen.
Aber auch mir kam hier das würgen: 132 Kg Lachs! Was bitte hat das mit Sportangeln und Mitnahme für eigene Zwecke zu tun!?
Leider hat der Zoll sich hier zu milde gezeigt. Gut, das man schlecht mit Kühltruhen fliegen kann. Ich nehme dem "Angler ?"
auch nicht ab, das er sich am Zoll angestellt hat, weil er so ein rechtstreuer Bürger ist. Er hat wohl die Sinnlosigkeit eines Schmuggelversuches von 132 kg Fisch vorher eingesehen.
Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wie man den auch noch bedauern kann. Die Aktion "Stop Raubfischer" kann doch wohl nicht auf Norwegen beschränkt sein???


----------



## südlicht (24. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich schliesse mich da Dolfins Meinung an, ohne jemanden verurteilen zu wollen. Es war legitim und er hat die von Staat geforderten Einfuhrgebüren bezahlt. Ob "freiwillig" oder nicht, sei dahingestellt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es aber genau einer der Fälle, die Öl ins Feuer unserer aller Gegner giessen. Ich finde es auch sehr übertrieben mit Fischmassen dieser Grössenordnung zu reisen (egal welches Reiseland).

Auch ich hatte einen fantastischen Angelurlaub am Skeena. War damals 3 Wochen da und tolle Fische. Am Ende bin ich aber mit 6 Lachsseiten (King) zum Kalträuchern zurückgekehrt und hatte einige gute Essen, zum Teil mit Freunden und Verwandten und dies über eine geraume Zeit. 

Tja, was wird aus dem Rest der hier gefangenen Fische? ;+ 

Es soll "Sportkameraden" geben,, die ein Geschäft daraus machen, dies lehne ich absolut ab.... :e 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Sockeye (24. November 2003)

> Nicht deklarieren ist ja auch nicht unbedingt die Lösung. Besonders bei Stichprobe.



Ich halte mich immer ein wenig zurück bezügl. der Menge. In Alaska angekommen kaufe ich mir eine Fischkiste für 30kg, und bin sehr wählerisch was da rein kommt und was nicht.

Speziell wenn man beim Sockeye-Run dabei ist und man hat die Technik raus, hat man schnell mehr Fisch als man verwerten kann.

Ich lasse viel vorort räuchern und spare somit Platz. Oben kommen dann noch 2-3 ganze Forellen bzw. Dolly's drauf

Mit der 30kg Kiste geh ich dann, falls Zöllner da sind, zum verzollen und frage etwas naiv "Ich hab da selbst gefangenen Fisch (Lachs, Forelle, Heilbutt) ca 25kg" muss man den verzollen?"

Die fragen dann ob der Lachs geräuchert ist. An diesem Punkt lüge ich ein wenig und sage "Nö, teilweise sind da ganze Fische drin und teilweise ist der Kopf abgeschnitten, in Stücken also"

Dann merkt man ganz schnell wie ihnen die Lust vergeht eine Fischkiste mit Fischstücken zu durchwühlen und sie winken einen weiter.


----------



## angeltreff (24. November 2003)

132 kg - kein weiterer Kommentar. Das hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts, mit einem vernünftigen Angler zu tun - das ist Gier pur! Auch wenn der Brief typisch deutsche Beamtenka... ist, geschieht ihm recht.

Was kosten eigentlich 132 kg im Flieger? Ich glaube, da kann ich auch hier in den Delikatessenladen gehen.


----------



## Dorschrobby (24. November 2003)

Jo, wobei, wenn ichs richtig  verstanden hab warns ja auch 3 Personen, gibt aber immer noch 44Kg pro Nase.
Gibts da aber nicht strikte Fangbegrenzungen ?


----------



## Zwergpirat (24. November 2003)

132 kg Lachs für eine dreiköpfige Familie!

und dann am Flughafen aufgehalten werden und kräftig bezahlen müssen.

In diesem Fall könnte einen die klammheimliche Freude beschleichen, daß es hier die Richtigen erwischt hat.


----------



## schlot (24. November 2003)

Maße mir da mal kein Urteil zu, da ich nicht weiß wie lange die in Kanada waren!
Auf jeden Fall kannst du machen was du willst irgendwie wird man immer abgezockt, hier eben beim Zoll!
Läßt du den Lachs drüben räuchern zocken die dich ab!
Vielleicht müssen wir bald beim Veterinär in Kiel oder Flensburg vorfahren wenn wir aus Norge einreisen!
Wenn ich 10 Tage in Norge zum Fischen war, denke ich mir nichts dabei mit 30 - 40 kg Fisch zurück zu kommen!
Denke mal das fangen manche an einen guten Tag, wie z.B. bei
AB-Hitratour 2003 Köhlerrun, nur hat da kein Hahn danach gekräht! (Waren halt alles Boardies)
Finde das auch gut so, jeder soll das so machen wie er es für richtig hält und in Kanada und Alaska wird mit Sicherheit peinlicher als in Norge darauf geachtet was man fängt.
Außerdem gibts da Fangbeschränkungen und in Norge nicht also kann ich die Kritik von einigen hier nicht verstehn!
Zur eigentlichen Problemmatik, finde es eine Sauerei wenn man mit gefrorenen Fisch hier am Flughafen stehen gelassen wird bis es ein Veterinär für nötig erachtet deinen Fisch abzunehmen und das mit Sicherheit für nicht wenig Geld! 
Wenn man bedenkt was in Frankfurt alles so ankommt und aus welchen Ländern auch immer und das ohne ärztliche Kontrolle, was da wohl alles so eingeschleppt wird?!
Aber da ist ja denn kein Geld zu holen! Den eignen Bürger muß man schröpfen wo es geht, nicht die Fremden die nur in unser Land kommen um unser bestes abzuholen!

so und nun könnt ihr über mich herfallen!  
zieh mir nur schnell einen Helm über! :q :q


----------



## Sockeye (24. November 2003)

Eigentlich hatte ich das Thema angeschnitten um auf die tiermedizinische Vorkontrollpflicht beim Zoll und deren Konsequenzen hinzuweisen.

Diese Regelung gilt, ob man nun 1Kg oder 100kg einführt, ob Alaska oder Norwegen ist egal.

Da sich hier einige über die Menge aufregen, sollten sie sich mal näher mit dem Thema Lachse und Kenai auseinander setzen.

Die Rotlachspopulation am Kenai ist absolut natürlich. Es werden keine Junglachse gebrütet und ausgesetzt. Damit jährlich die gleiche Menge an Lachsen den Fluss hinauf wandert, sorgt die Alaskinische Fischereiaufsicht dafür, das 1Million Sockeyes jedes Jahr ihre Laichgebiete erreichen und für genügend Nachwuchs sorgen. Die restlichen Rotlachse können gefangen werden, von Hobbyanglern, Einheimischen und komerziellen Fischern. Dieses Prinzip funktioniert seit 20 Jahren, Jahr für Jahr. Die Population ist seither sehr stabil.

Jeder Angler darf täglich 6 Rotlachse entnehmen. So ein Sockeye bringt durchschnittlich 4kg auf die Waage, was in etwa 2 kg Filet entspricht. Dies sind ca. 12kg/Tag. Das machen auch hunderte, wenn nicht tausende von Anglern, sowie einige hundert Einheimische, die entnehmen soviel sie wollen und die kommerziellen entnehmen im Tonnenbereich. Tag für Tag.

Und trotzdem gibt es jedes Jahr wieder die gleiche Menge an Rotlachs, da die Erhaltung garantiert wird.

Was hat das bitte mit Raubfischern zu tun?  ;+ 


Andererseits sollte man aber auch den Süd-Westen Kanadas oder den Westen der USA betrachten wo die Bestände an Silberlachs fast ausgerottet sind und der Angeltourismus nur durch Aufzuchtstationen erhalten werden kann. Wenn man da nur einen wilden Coho entnimmt ist man meiner Meinung nach eher ein Raubfischer, da man austerbenden Populationen eine weitere Möglichkeit nimmt sich zu vermehren.

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Nehmen wir mal den Atlantischen Heilbutt. Er steht auf der Liste der austerbenden Arten. Aber hier wird voller Stolz erzählt wie in Norwegen Baby-Butte (Die Weibchen sind erst ab 1-1,3m geschlechtsreif) erlegt werden. Da schreit aber komischerweise Niemand "Raubfischer"

Man sollte dieses Thema doch ein wenig differenziert betrachten und nicht gleich losschreien.


----------



## angeltreff (25. November 2003)

@ Sockeye

Zu Deinen Überlegungen zu den anderen Fischarten kann ich Dir natürlich unumwunden recht geben. Bestes Beispiel im neuen Blinker, da wird ganz stolz von einer Reise zu den Färöern berichtet mit Fangfotos, da bekommt man das kotzen. Heilbutts in Schollengröße und die Fänger sind noch stolz drauf.

Trotzdem kann ich bei 132 kg kein Maß erkennen. Auch wenn es alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, ein sehr schalen Beigeschmack habe ich da doch.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2003)

Also, ich kann da auch keine Entschuldigung entdecken. Ich kenne
nicht die Vorschriften in Alaska. In Kanada darf man auch täglich
bestimmte Fische entnehmen. Das bedeutet aber nicht, das man
14 Tage z.B. jeden Tag 2 oder 3 Lachse zwecks Ausfuhr entnehmen kann. Die derzeitige Höchstmenge zur Ausfuhr beträgt 8 Lachse. Der Fraser, den ich kenne, hat einen jährlichen Rotlachsaufstieg von über 30 Millionen Fischen im Schnitt. Der überschüssige Teil wird auch sicher abgefischt (Profis/ Indianer). Aber Angler sollten sich mit der erlaubten Menge zufrieden geben. Die Ausfuhr größerer Mengen führt in der Regel zu Einreiseverbot z.B.
Wer es nicht fertigbringt, einen Lachs zu releasen, sollte nicht nach Kanada/ Alaska fliegen, sondern lieber in Schweden oder Norwegen fischen und dann den einen oder auch die zwei Fische des Urlaubs mitnehmen. Ich habe in meinem letzten Urlaub fast 300 Lachse/ Steelheads gefangen. Mitgenommen wurde etwa 25 kg.  Laichreife Lachse vertragen das relasen nach meiner Beobachtung gut. Sie sind dermassen voller Kraft, dass sie dadurch nicht vom Laichgeschäft abgehalten werden können.

Es hilft auch nicht, wenn man immer auf die anderen zeigt, wenns
um Raubfischen geht. Sich immer wieder selbst zu entschuldigen indem man auf andere zeigt, hilft da nicht viel.

Noch ein Wort zu den Zöllnern: Wie bitte sollen die armen Kerle
denn antworten? Deutschland mit seiner Vollkasko Mentalität bedeutet, das jeder, der eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat, gegen diese Dinge klagt. Jeder Einzelne will für sich absolute Gerechtigkeit und Gleichbehandlung. In diesem Sinne sind diese
Schreiben abzufassen. Dass der Zoll eine Vetärinärkontrolle vorzuhalten hat, steht, soweít ich weiß, nicht in den Gesetzen. Es steht nur drin, das derjenige, der diese Ware einführt, ein derartiges Attest vorzuweisen hat. Worüber wird die Beschwerde geführt? Wo hatte er sein Attest?
Das der Zöllner vor Ort so gehandelt hat, wie es ihm der deutsche Michel per Gesetz vorschreibt?
Wie hätte der Brief denn lauten sollen? Ganz locker irgendwie?
Etwa so: " Eh Alter, Du hast Dir in Deiner Gier zuviele Lachse eingesackt und warst auch noch sö blöd, Dich selbst zu outen. Jetzt musste abdrücken!"

Wir hatten diese Diskussion schon einmal anläßlich der nach Norge eingeführten Bierüberschüsse. Es kann doch wohl nicht schuld der Beamten sein, wenn sie versuchen, ihren Job zu machen.


----------



## mot67 (25. November 2003)

wo zieht ihr eigentlich die moralische grenze zwischen haupterwerbsfischern, die täglich tausende kilos lachse fangen und einem angler, der aus einem vielleicht lang ersparten kanada urlaub 132kg lachs mit nach hause nehmen will?
ist sicher ne menge lachs, aber immer dieses zweierlei mass, was wisst ihr denn, was er mit dem lachs macht? freunde, bekannte, verwandte?
und selbst wenn er was davon verkaufen will, in jedem supermarkt gibts lachs aus kanada. ich würde lieber von privat kaufen. was meint ihr den wie voll sich einige kanadier die truhen in der zeit des runs hauen?
wieviele forellenpuffangler verkaufen selbstgeräuchertes im privaten kreis?
bestände werden nicht gefärdet, der mann hat alles ordentlich verzollt. wo ist der unterschied, ob er den lachs gekauft oder geangelt hat?


----------



## angeltreff (25. November 2003)

Oh, da ist ein riesiger Unterschied. Ein Angler mit Ehre und waidmännischem Sinn verkauft keinen gefangenen Fisch. kann sein, dass ich da etwas zu moralisch bin, für mich ist aber alles andere verwerflich.

Ausserdem "lege" ich bei jedem Angelurlaub drauf, weil ich mich eben nicht über die Kilomenge des gefangenen Fisches definiere.


----------



## mot67 (25. November 2003)

das man bei einem angelurlaub "drauflegt" ist ja wohl klar,
sonst wäre es wohl eher eine geschäftsreise 
aber mich stört immer der kommunale aufschrei hier, bei dem immer sehr schnell verurteilt wird ohne wirklich zu wissen, was da im einzelfall passiert ist.
ich verkaufe auch keinen fisch, wenn ich zuviel hab, wird er verschenkt.
aber das "waidmänner" kein erlegtes wild verkaufen, das ist mir neu.


----------



## Zwergpirat (25. November 2003)

Ich weiß zwar auch nicht was im Detail die Umstände sind, aber aus dem dargebotenen Textmatrial ersehe ich, daß eine dreiköpfige Familie 132 kg selbst gefangenen Lachs einführen wollte und das halte ich persönlich für gierig.


----------



## Sockeye (25. November 2003)

Das mit der Grenze soll und muss jeder für sich selbst definieren. Ich für meinen Teil fange nur Fische, die ich selber (und meine Familie) esse. Klar ist da immer die eine oder andere Lachsseite für Freunde und Verwandte dabei. 

Da hat sich die Menge von 30kg als optimal erwiesen. Erstens ist es genau ein Gepäckstück für den Flieger (<32kg) und zweitens schmeckt der Lachs, wenn er vakuumiert und gefroren ist nach einem 3/4 Jahr nicht mehr so gut.

Wenn ich genug habe, höre ich auf zu angeln. Alles Andere ist für mich Tierquälerei. (Meine persönliche Einstellung. Das soll keine Diskussion zu C&R werden)

Diese "nur" 30kg einzuhalten ist gar nicht so leicht. Nehmen wir mal einen 14-tägigen Angelurlaub in Alaska.

Ein Heilbutt Charter (1Tag) wird zwei ca. 30 pfünder ergeben (schmecken am besten). Schon ist die Kiste mit ca. 15kg Heilbuttfilet angefüllt.

Ein bis drei Kingcharter (3 Tage) ergeben einen ca. 40pf King sind nochmal 10kg Filet.

Ein Tag auf Cohos sind nochmal  16pf Fisch und  nochmal 4kg Filet

Ein Tag auf Sockeye ergeben 6 x 8pf = 12kg

sind summa sumarum 41kg Filet und 8Tage angelfrei. Glaubt mir es ist schwer dann einfach nicht mehr zu angeln. Und um "nur" 30 kg mitzunehmen hat man dann schon 11kg Fisch verspeisst.

@dolfin

das solltest Du aber als gewerblicher Anbieter wissen:

"<b>Einfuhrvoraussetzungen</b>
Fischereierzeugnisse und lebende Muscheln dürfen nur eingeführt werden, wenn ein Tierarzt bei einer Grenzkontrollstelle (sog. Grenzveterinär) die vorgeschriebenen Dokumente und die Nämlichkeit geprüft und eine Warenuntersuchung vorgenommen hat. Die Zollstellen stellen dabei im Rahmen der Überwachung des Warenverkehrs sicher, dass keine Lebensmittel tierischer Herkunft ohne die erforderlichen Prüfungen der Grenzveterinäre in die Europäische Gemeinschaft gelangen.
Die Einfuhr von Fischereierzeugnissen und Muscheln bzw. die voraussichtliche Ankunftszeit ist der vorgesehenen Grenzkontrollstelle grundsätzlich einen Werktag vorher anzumelden.
Fischereierzeugnisse und lebende Muscheln dürfen nur aus bestimmten zugelassenen Drittländern eingeführt werden.
Außerdem müssen die Produkte aus zugelassenen Betrieben/Fabrikschiffen/Versteigerungshallen oder Großhandelsmärkten bzw. zugelassenen Erzeugungsgebieten oder Versand- oder Reinigungszentren (Muscheln/Stachelhäuter/Manteltiere/Meeresschnecken) stammen, die im Bundesanzeiger oder im Amtblatt der EG bekannt gemacht worden sind.

<b>Einfuhrdokumente</b>
Eine Einfuhr aus zugelassenen Betrieben oder zugelassenen Erzeugungsgebieten in bestimmten Drittländern ist nur möglich, wenn eine entsprechende Gesundheitsbescheinigung vorgelegt wird.
In allen anderen Fällen ist grundsätzlich eine Veterinärbescheinigung erforderlich.
Außerdem muss eine Bescheinigung über eine Untersuchung durch die Grenzkontrollstelle hinsichtlich Temperaturanforderung, Verpackungs-, Etikettierungs- und Kennzeichnungsvorschriften, Farb-, Geruchs-, Geschmacksabweichungen, Frischegrad, Parasiten, Basenstickstoffen, Histamin, Algentoxinen, Schadstoffen, Rückständen, usw. vorgelegt werden.


wer noch mehr Infos benötigt, 


der Zoll informiert umfassend darüber 

Und wie schon erwähnt ob 1 Kilo oder 1000 Kilo die Vorschrift gilt für alle auch für Norwegenangler.


----------



## Dorschrobby (25. November 2003)

mot67, gute Frage.

Neben dem ganzen rechtlichen, wo ist eure persönliche Grenze ?
Verkaufen find ich auch nicht gut.
Aber, bei wieviel KG hättet ihr euch nicht erregt ?
Bei 120, 100, 80, 60 ...???
Wo ist die Grenze zwischen Raubfischer und gutem Waidmann ??


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (25. November 2003)

Also: 132 Kilo Lachs sind auch mir zuviel. Klartext: Die Entnahme-Limits im Kenai sind für mich viel zu hoch. Da lobe ich mir B.C. mit einer Gesamt-Entnahme von maximal acht Lachsen. Das reicht mir  - ich kann ja bei der Entnahme auswählen und zurücksetzen. So handhabe ich das seit Jahren.

Tipp zur Einfuhr: Eine gute Lodge "drüben" kann durchaus eine Unbedenklichkeits- (sprich: Untersuchungs-)Bescheinigung eines kanadischen Veterinärs besorgen; auch am Flughafen in Vancouver ist eine Untersuchung nebst Bescheinigung möglich = allemal zeitsparender als bei der Einreise hierzulande, wenn der Fisch kräftig am Auftauen ist. Empfehlenswert ist auch, eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung parat zu haben, dass der Fisch ausschließlich zum Selbstverzehr bestimmt ist.

Wissen sollte jeder reisende Angler: Die Einfuhr von mehr als 15 Kilo selbst gefangenem Fisch aus Nicht-EU-Ländern (USA, Kanada, Norwegen usw.) zum persönlichen (!) Verzehr ist laut geltender EU-Hygiene-Verordnung grundsätzlich genehmigungs- und untersuchungspflichtig. Das gilt auch für in Norwegen gefangene Fische!!! Es wird aber von den Behörden im Fall Norwegen (noch) nicht gehandhabt, weil die Norweger nicht darüber einig werden, wer, wann wo kontrollieren soll. Und angesichts der Touristenzahlen an Auto-Grenzübergängen oder in Fährhäfen zur Hochsaisonzeit sind auch die Superbürokraten des deutschen Zolls (noch) nicht auf Warteschlangen scharf. Grundsätzlich machbar - und legal - wären solchen Kontrollen aber. Und vielleicht erleben wir's ja noch, dass bei der Fährankunft in Kiel die Anglerautos gar nicht mehr aus dem Schiff herauskommen, weil weiter vorne die Kühltruhen geprüft werden...

Also, Freunde: Bitte maßhalten beim Beutemachen! 15 Kilo Filet pro Kopf sind ja nicht wenig. Muss es denn unbedingt mehr sein?


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (25. November 2003)

Hallo Dolfin,

ich vergaß ein Bravo für Dich: Deinen Ansichten in puncto Fangbegrenzung stimme ich hundertprozentig zu!


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2003)

Danke Jürgen,
dein Hinweis bezüglich der Gesundheitsbestimmungen erspart mir eine weitere ausschweifende Schreiberei.
@mot67
Ich finde, wenn man max etwa 64 kg  Gepäck packen kann, bedeutet das, dass man bis etwa 30 kg Fisch mitnehmen kann. Das sollte reichen.

Zwei Hinweise noch: Das vorzeigen der Angellizenz hilft bei der
Beweisführung eigener Fang in Abgrenzung zur gewerblichen Einfuhr.

Wenn ich einen Fisch mitnehme, der präpariert werden soll ( in Vancouver aber auch gut und billig möglich ) schlage ich ihn aus der Haut und nehme nur Haut und Kopf mit. Spart Gewicht.


----------



## Trollvater (25. November 2003)

*Gierhälse*

Hallo Dolfin #h 
Du sprichst es richtig an .So einen Müll möchte man am liebsten gar nicht lesen. Da beschweren sich doch tatsächlich Leute, obwohl Sie koreckt behandelt wurden. Leider wurden Sie nicht hart genug angefasst .Die Strafen hätten viel härter ausfallen müßen . Am besten wäre es einen Stempel in den Pass einfügen ,woran jeder erkennen kann was das für Leute sind. Auf jedem fall keine Sportfischer !!Und jedes Land auf dieser Erde kann und sollte auf solche Gäste verzichten. In den Pass Stempel "Als Gast dem nächst Unerwünscht"
 Auch mir kam hier das würgen: 132 Kg Lachs! Was bitte hat das mit Sportangeln und Mitnahme für eigene Zwecke zu tun!? Leider hat der Zoll sich hier zu milde gezeigt. Gut, das man schlecht mit Kühltruhen fliegen kann. Auch ich nehme dem "Angler " nicht ab, das er sich am Zoll angestellt hat, weil er so ein rechtstreuer Bürger ist. Er hat wohl die Sinnlosigkeit eines Schmuggelversuches von 132 kg Fisch vorher eingesehen. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, wie man den auch noch bedauern kann. Die Aktion "Stop Raubfischer" kann doch wohl nicht auf Norwegen beschränkt sein??? Ich hasse Kochtopffischer und Kühltruhen Turisten   die es Übertreiben .

        :a :a        Gruß Trollvater      :s :s


----------



## hardliner (25. November 2003)

Hehe! Als wir aus Alaska wiederkamen hatten wir genau einen Lachs mit. Der war tiefgefroren mit DuctTape am Rucksack befestigt. Der wurde dann abends in einem Salzmantel gebacken!
Mann war der lecker!

Wir waren insgesamt 25 Std auf Flughäfen und in der Luft unterwegs, aber als wir dann abends den Lachs aus dem Platikbeutel holten, war der immer noch zu 80% gefroren!

Ach ja: Den Lachs hatte wir von unserem Ausrüster in Alaska bekommen, der hatte die ganze Truhe voll davon!

Nette Geste, oder?:m


----------



## Sockeye (25. November 2003)

@heibutt_monster



> Wissen sollte jeder reisende Angler: Die Einfuhr von mehr als 15 Kilo selbst gefangenem Fisch aus Nicht-EU-Ländern (USA, Kanada, Norwegen usw.) zum persönlichen (!) Verzehr ist laut geltender EU-Hygiene-Verordnung grundsätzlich genehmigungs- und untersuchungspflichtig.



Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher ob das so stimmt. Das mit der freien 15kg Grenze bezieht sich nicht auf die Untersuchungspflicht, sondern ist meiner Meinung nach eine Ableitung der 175€ Freigrenze für Warenverkehr für den Zoll.

Verordnung über die hygienischen Anforderungen an Fischereierzeugnisse und lebende Muscheln  

Da steht jedenfalls nichts über eine 15Kg Freigrenze.

Daher muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass jeder Fisch der aus den sog. Drittländern stammt, eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung von einem Tierarzt haben muss, oder vor der Zollabfertigung untersucht werden muss.


----------



## Sockeye (25. November 2003)

@dolfin & trollvater

ich finde es ein wenig betrüblich, dass ihr aus diesem Thread einen emotional aufgeladenen "Stoppt die Raubfischer" machen wollt.

Speziell mit billiger Polemik wie "der wollte doch sowieso schmuggeln" "das ist kein Sportfischer" und ihm noch Strafen wünscht... ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen.

30kg sind meiner Meinung nicht zu viel! Übergens ist Alaska Fish&Game auch dieser Meinung. Der US-Zoll übrigens auch.

Und in keiner Weise (auf den Kenai bezogen) bestandsschädigend.

So und nun kommen 3 Angler an den Zoll und haben statt 30 jeweils 44kg dabei. Da kommt euch plötzlich das Kotzen und ihr regt euch auf, als hätten sie den letzten Quastenflossler der Welt getötet.

Obwohl er als Anwohner am Kenai absolut das Recht hat für seinen eigenen Bedarf so viel zu fangen wie er will. (Innerhalb der season) Er ganz normal der Einfuhrzoll für seinen Fisch bezahlen wollte und ihn damit ordnungsgemäß importieren.

Macht doch einen eigenen Thread auf und beweihräuchert euch selbst, wie weidmännisch ihr vorgeht, wie moralisch einwandfrei euere Mitbringsel aus euerem Angelurlaub sind. Zeigt dort doch auf andere mit euerem Moralapostel-Zeigefinger.

Bei dieser <b>Bigotterie</b> kommt mir das :v

So, ich reg mich normalerweise nicht auf, aber was dolfin hier in der letzten Zeit in allen Alaska Threads abzieht, geht mir gewaltig auf die Ei..


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. November 2003)

Nun reg dich mal wieder ab!
In dem Brief steht nichts über 3 Angler - nur etwas über Vater, Tochter und Frau und einen Zoll, der bereit war, die mitgeführte
Warenmenge auf 3 Leute zu verteilen. Warenmenge-nicht Fang!
Was Kanadier oder Alaskaner mit Ihren eigenen Fischen machen,
bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass Gäste das auch tun sollten. Aber das war nicht das Thema. Das Thema - dein Thema - war: Schaut mal diese blöden deutschen Zöllner. Was tun die einem armen deutschen Angler an!

Ich habe übrigens nichts gegen Alaska. Nur etwas dagegen, wenn
jemand Fische von 60 bis 80 Pfund "Tagesordnung" nennt und Leuten in meinen Augen damit Sand in die Augen streut.
Aber in deinen letzten Zeilen - 70 Pfünder als Wochengespräch -
kams doch dann schon näher dran. Das liegt übrigens dann sehr nahe an dem, was ich dem Kollegen in seiner Geräteempfehlung gesagt habe ( 400 Guides x3  Gästex7 Tage ). 1 Riesenfisch auf 10.000.
Ich meine, wir sollten dieses Thema einfach mal beenden.


----------



## Sockeye (25. November 2003)

> Das Thema - dein Thema - war: Schaut mal dieses blöden deutschen Zöllner. Was tun die einem armen deutschen Angler an.



Mach Du Dich mal locker..:q  und lies in aller Ruhe den Ausgangsbeitrag genau durch.

Ich habe nur die besagten Angler zitiert  <b>ohne jegliche Wertung</b> und den Link zu dem Schreiben des Zolls hinzugefügt.

Den Rest hast Du Dir dazugesponnen... aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

P.S. Demjenigen gehört übrigens ein Haus und Grund am Kenai und gilt als Resident.

P.P.S. Thema beendet  :m


----------



## angeltreff (25. November 2003)

Ich habe ja auch meinen Senf mit dazugegeben, Hut ab aber vor Euch beiden. Situation entschärft, bevor es eskaliert.


----------



## Dorschi (26. November 2003)

2 Leute 2 Meinungen!
Von so etwas lebt das Anglerboard.
Sonst kann ich auch weiter Blinker lesen.
Und die Gesprächskultur fängt sich auch wieder, wie mann sieht.

Anglerboard es geht aufwärts!!!:z :z :z :z


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. November 2003)

Na also:
Was du nicht willst das man dir tu das darfste nich was machste nu????

Thema durch für mich#h


----------



## Nick_A (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dorschi _
> *2 Leute 2 Meinungen!
> Von so etwas lebt das Anglerboard.
> Sonst kann ich auch weiter Blinker lesen.
> ...



Hi Dorschi #h

da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen #6 #6

Nach der etwas sehr stressigen Zeit ist in diesem Punkt wirklich (zum Glück :m) Ruhe eingekehrt #6

Unterschiedliche Ansichten wird es immer geben (und das ist auch gut so)...solange man sich aber immer wieder die Hand reichen kann:m und gemeinsam #g dann ist alles WUNDERBAR ! #6

Viele Grüsse #h
Nick


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (26. November 2003)

Hallo, Sockeye,

wenn Du das mit der Höchstmenge von 15 Kilo nicht glaubst: nachzulesen im mir in Kopie vorliegenden EU Tierseuchenrecht VB-0320 (Teil D, 38. Lieferung, Stand 1. 4. 1999, meines Wissens seither nicht geändert). Da findest Du unter "4.2 Ausnahmen von der Kontrollpflicht für Waren und Gegenstände" unter Punkt 5: "geangelte Fische: höchstens zehn Stück selbstgefangene (geangelte), tote Fische bis zu einem Gesamtgewicht von 15 kg, sofern diese Einfuhren nicht zu gewerblichen Zwecken erfolgen." Was verkauft, verschenkt oder "abgegeben" wird, muss demnach alles veterinärmäßig untersucht und als unbedenklich befunden werden - und zum Eigenverzehr bestimmte Fische  ü b e r  1 5  K i l o  hinaus auch. Natürlich ist das Brüsseler Bürokraten-Schwachsinn: Mit den ersten 15 verdorbenen Kilo darf ich meine Familie also "vergiften", mit dem 16. nicht mehr. 

Diese Verordnung gilt für  a l l e  unters Tierseuchenrecht fallenden Einfuhren aus Nicht-EU-Ländern. Ich kenne einen Österreicher, der aus B.C. mit einem 17-Kilo-Lachs (zum Präparieren) und den Filets von 7 gefangenen Cohos in Wien landete. Die Einfuhr des 17-Kilo-Laches wurde "großzügig" (2 Kilo über dem Limit) genehmigt, die Filets wurden "zur Vernichtung sichergestellt", der Reisende zudem wegen versuchter illegaler Einfuhr zu einer Geldbuße verdonnert. Am gleichen Tag hatte ich in Köln mehr Glück: Meine acht Cohos gingen nach einigen Diskussionen durch, weil die Zöllner die Verordnung nur bis zu den Regeln über Räucherlachs gelesen hatten, aber nicht weiter. Meine Erfahrungen zeigen: Wer in Frankfurt mit seinen Fischen durch den Zoll muss, hat eher Ärger zu erwarten als anderswo.

Zur Frage der Lachs- Fangbegrenzungen kann ich Deine Position übrigens nicht nachvollziehen. Da stehe ich auf Dolfins Seite und bin für "Maßhalten".


----------



## Gelöschter User (26. November 2003)

Hallo Leute, Hallo Sockeye,

Wie ich in meinem posting schon mal angedeutet habe sollte man mal die 132kg Kilo halbwegs außer Acht lassen.
Mag auch sein das diese Menge für Kanada durchaus üblich ist und auch keine Bestände gefährdet.

Um was es hier geht ist die Tatsache das ein offensichtlich blauäugiger Angler sich wundert das bei der genannten Fischmenge plötzlich der Zoll auf der Matte steht und die Hand aufhält.

Dabei müßte eigentlich jedem reiseerfahrenem Urlauber bekannt sein das diverse Dinge gar nicht oder nur für den persönlichen Gebrauch eingeführt werden dürfen. Das sind z.B. Frischfleisch und -fisch, Kartoffeln, Eier und Nachtschattengewächse.
Das gilt meines Wissens weltweit.

Das bei 132kg gewisse Zweifel, was den persönlichen Bedarf anbelangt, aufkommen, ist nachvollziehbar. Immerhin sind das täglich ca. 2,7kg für 3Personen.

Hier ist es auch die Art und Weise wie sich der Kamerad über das Handeln des Zolls aufregt.

In diesem Zusammenhang sei auch mal darauf hingewiesen das die Einfuhr diverser Lebensmittel nach Norge, wie es ja viele von uns praktizieren, nicht erlaubt ist. 

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Sockeye (26. November 2003)

@Heimutt-Monster

Meine persönliche Grenze liegt bei 30kg, wie übrigens dolfins Empfehlung auch. Da liegen wir ungefähr gleichauf... 

@Mucki and all

Das interessante ist doch, dass man <b>ab 15kg</b> selbstgefangenem Fisch, damit rechnen muß, dass eine Tierärztlich Untersuchung vorgenommen wird.

Das dieser Vorgang Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, die man angesichts einer tauenden Fischkiste nicht wirklich hat, sollte einem bewusst werden. So dass, hier als Ergebnis dieser Diskussion stehen sollte:

- möglichst eine Tierärztliche Untersuchungsbescheinigung im Urlaubsland zu beschaffen. (Lodge oder Abflughafen)

- Die Angellizenz als "Quellennachweis" behalten

- Den Tipp mit der Eidesstattlichen Erlärung find ich auch hilfreich


----------



## Zwergpirat (26. November 2003)

Tja, schade das man das Ergebnis von Diskussionen nicht vorab bestimmen kann:m


----------



## Heimutt-Monster (27. November 2003)

@Sockey

Du hast es richtig zusammengefasst: 1. - 2. - 3.

Ein vorgezeigtes kleines Foto (Ausdruck, Elektronik), das den Angler mit seinem gerade gefangenen Fisch zeigt, war mir auch schon hilfreich, ebenso die Lizenz und Fangbescheinigung der Lodge, die ja erläutert, was in der/den Kiste(n) drin ist. So vorbereitet, hab' ich noch nach keiner Fangtour - ob Alaska oder Kanada - beim Zoll meine Kiste auspacken müssen. Wobei ich als Tipp hinzufüge: Ich war auch immer sehr freundlich zu den Grünberockten, denn die haben ja keinen angenehmen Job. Hilfreich ist auch, wenn man den Frankfurter Zoll - ein großer Airport hat immer die erfahrensten Beamten - meiden kann, indem man seine Kiste(n) gleich bis zum Endflughafen durchschickt. In Düsseldorf z. B. hatte ich noch nie Probleme...


----------



## klinki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lachs und der Zoll*

Hi,
auch wenn der Thread alt ist, hier ein Update zu diesem Thema. Ich habe an das Zollamt eine Mail geschickt, u.A. mit der Frage ob mehrere Personen eine Box nutzen dürften:
"


> Ob die Ware, welche sich Ihren Angaben nach in einer "gemeinsamen Kühlbox" befinden wird, bei einer anstehenden Zollkontrolle einer Person zugerechnet wird oder anhand Glaubhaftmachung auf die beteiligten Personen aufgeteilt wird, ist durch das IWM Zoll nicht zu klären.
> 
> Diese Entscheidung liegt immer im Ermessen des abfertigenden Beamten, welcher die Zollabfertigung durchführt.
> 
> ...


"
Jroos
dä klinki


----------

